# Picky, Picky, Picky



## JohnnyV (Jan 25, 2002)

You can pick your nose, you can pick your friends, but you can' t pick your friend's nose 

P.S. What do you think of my new signature?

P.P.S. What does P.S. mean?


----------



## Nummi (Jan 25, 2002)

doesnt p.s. mean "Post Script" ???


----------



## edX (Jan 25, 2002)

nummi is right. and yes i like your new sig, noticed it a while back when you changed it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 25, 2002)

LSD ??? not my thing... how about some LCD ?  he he ;-)


----------



## edX (Jan 26, 2002)

i believe testuser is also right. but berkeley did play a pretty big part in making it famous 

of course so did a lot of other people and places in the bay area. 

or course LSD and most other drugs/alcohol are things i would recomend everyone stay away from until after the age of 18 - when you are done with your neurolgical growth. drugs taken before that can interfere with the healthy developement of neurological systems. many of these you don't get a second chance with.


----------



## julguribye (Jan 26, 2002)

Photo Shop
På Skrift
Press3 Signature

I'd rather take some LCD's


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 26, 2002)

I agree with Ed!! LCDs all the way!!! Can I get a Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!?!?
















I don't do drugs!!I'm proud to be a drug free member of this board


----------



## edX (Jan 26, 2002)

sure, i'll wheee with you



wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

let me catch my breath........ok


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Jadey (Jan 26, 2002)

When you're a kid, and you want to say, "Wheeeeeeee!" but you ain't got drugs yet...

http://www.iconsofindustry.org/strife/


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 26, 2002)

Jadey your link didn't work for me, but i know the cartoon you are talking about it is also here: http://hyperspeed.org/files/Weee.swf

Yo, Motherfucker, Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee!  hehe cracks me up everytime 


Make sure you check it out everyone!


----------



## edX (Jan 26, 2002)

now that was funny 

(jadey's link didn't work for me either)

"hold onto your gonads and strife"


----------



## simX (Jan 28, 2002)

Personally, I don't find it that funny, but whatever floats your boat.  I won't crash your party.


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2002)

gonads and strife



wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 29, 2002)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

gonads and strife

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

I think I didn't get it!

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2002)

how olddddd are you? i'm 44 and i love it. reminds me of something the Dead Milkmen would have done!!!

better grab "your little gonads" and hang on tight.

"gonads and strife"





wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 29, 2002)

Ah, yeah, ähhh..., no, hmmm, f...sorrysh ähmm.........

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2002)

i guess i should have read your biography first 

i'm guessing you don't know who the Dead Milkmen were. check 'em out some time. Who knows their humor might still be funny today!!


i suppose i should be doing something old and fuddyduddyish like

harumpffffffffffffff,  humphhhh, humphhhh, harumpffffffffffff

but i think i'd rather


wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

and sing "gonads and strife"


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 29, 2002)

WTF is gonads and strife??? Tell me!    And whats up to this milkmen


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 29, 2002)

If you like that cartoon you should check out www.rathergood.com, www.b3ta.com, and www.eskimobob.com.  All three are quite humorous B3ta is where i found the gonads and strife cartoon before i even knew of the boards So ed who are these milkmen?
Never heard of 'em


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2002)

dats dem.   

thanks testuser. that was so much better than trying to explain that they were this late eighties/early nineties band with a wicked sense of humor and total disregard for the mainstream.  


(that crystal shit band was pretty cool too )


I got a Bitchin' Camero - better hold on to your gonads and strife


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2002)

but who is Tony Orlando & Dawn?


----------



## Jadey (Jan 29, 2002)

Only 2 people have heard of the Dead Milkmen? LimeWire will educate the rest of ya. I suggest "Punk Rock Girl"


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2002)

It's a sad world we live in, isn't it Jadey!  The culture these teenagers are missing out on. it breaks my heart. I wonder it any of them have heard of Frank Zappa? now there was a genius.  

so alexandart - what part of gonads and strife don't you understand? you saw the little animation with the music right? it pretty much explains it all. ask a specific question and i'll do my best to answer.


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 30, 2002)

gonads = balls
strife = penis 

That isnt funny at all 

You know Im german. I didnt hear anything aboiut this milkmen!


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 30, 2002)

This is funny!!! LOL    

http://hyperspeed.org/files/humor_bin.swf


P.S.: Go here:

http://hyperspeed.org/files/:p


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 30, 2002)

Funny?


----------



## Jadey (Jan 30, 2002)

I don't think Frank Zappa would be too pleased if people first heard his music through a medium like LimeWire. He was one of the most outspoken musicians against bootlegs.


----------



## Klink (Jan 30, 2002)

-Ed you are making me show my age. I do know who the Dead Milkmen were and am a Zappa admirer (have most of his LP's). And your Gonad & Strife song was particularly funny.
Side note: I was singing Tony Orlando and Dawn songs at work yesterday from the comment you made. You bastard!

-Jadey, I'm a bit confused about your Limewire/Zappa comment.  Do you support Limewire and it's inherent copyright infringement atmosphere? Or can this be rationalized?

"Only 2 people have heard of the Dead Milkmen? LimeWire will educate the rest of ya. I suggest "Punk Rock Girl"

This kind of relates to another thought...
How board members will ponce on someone asking about pirated software from Carracho networks, yet pirated music from Limewire/Gnutella networks is OK. I'm I missing something here? Is there some redeeming social value connected that I do not see?

Please don't take this as an attack. I'm merely asking you because you seem to be in tune with these networks (judging from recent posts) and I value your opinion.


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2002)

according to Merriam Webster:
strife - n. : conflict, fight, struggle    syn: discord, contention, dissention

so strife is a pretty common element to the teenage years of most people. it certainly was in mine. conflict with parents and old fudruckers like myself 

Jadey - Zappa is dead. he has nothing to lose at this point. if you find his ghost haunting you as you download his stuff, then i can recomend a few good protective amulets and rituals 

Klink - i get down on my knees and beg your forgiveness!! Perhaps you can get them out by singing "it's a small world after all...." 

and to all, let's not turn this thread into a debate about piracy. start a new thread please. i'm having too much fun with this one to see it get serious about now!! 

some early zappa:  Cosmik Debris



The Mystery Man came over
An' he said: "I'm outa-site!"
He said, for a nominal service charge,
I could reach nervonna t'nite
If I was ready, willing 'n able
To pay him his regular fee
He would drop all the rest of his pressing affairs
And devote His Attention to me
But I said . . .
Look here brother,
Who you jivin' with that Cosmik Debris?
(Now who you jivin' with that Cosmik Debris?)
Look here brother,
Don't you waste your time on me

The Mystery Man got nervous
An' he fidget around a bit
He reached in the pocket of his Mystery Robe
An' he whipped out a shaving kit
Now, I thought it was a razor
An' a can of foamin' goo
But he told me right then when the top popped open
There was nothin' his box won't do
With the oil of Afro-dytee 
An' the dust of the Grand Wazoo
He said: 
"You might not believe this, little fella, but it'll cure your Asthma too!"
An' I said . . .
Look here brother,
Who you jivin' with that Cosmik Debris?
(Now what kind of a geroo are you anyway?) 
Look here brother,
Don't you waste your time on me
Don't waste yer time . . . 

I've got troubles of my own, I said 
An' you can't help me out
So take your meditations an' your preparations
An' ram it up yer snout
"BUT I GOT A KRISTL BOL!," he said
An' held it to the light
So I snatched it
All away from him
An' I showed him how to do it right
I wrapped a newspaper 'round my head
So I'd look like I was Deep
I said some Mumbo Jumbos then
An' told him he was goin' to sleep
I robbed his rings 
An' pocket watch
An' everything else I found
I had that sucker hypnotized
He couldn't even make a sound
I proceeded to tell him his future then
As long as he was hanging around,
I said
"The price of meat has just gone up
An' yer ol' lady has just gone down . . . "
Look here brother,
Who you jivin' with that Cosmik Debris?
(Now is that a real poncho or is that a Sears poncho?)
Don't you know,
You could make more money as a butcher,
So don't you waste your time on me
(Don't waste it, don't waste your time on me . . . )
Ohm shonty, ohm shonty, ohm shonty-ohm
SSHONTAY 

for a complete look at Frank Zappa lyrics, go here


----------



## Jadey (Jan 30, 2002)

Klink, I don't care what people download or don't. It's their decision, not mine. I was just trying to bring a little history & information into the thread. Frank Zappa was a little like the Metallica of the bootleg era. 

BTW, I don't like Zappa myself and wouldn't d/l his music anyway.


----------



## zerorex (Jan 30, 2002)

just to note, i have hurd of the dead milkmen... i personaly liek swing'n utters better....


----------



## Klink (Jan 30, 2002)

Ed, But I have the crystal ball!


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 30, 2002)

Swinging utters? do tell  Anyone like They might be giants? Now that is high quality music there 

I really like this guy ->


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

klink - better watch it then. i have newspaper 

zerorex -ok, i've never heard of the swingin' utters. clue us in!!

jadey - and here i was beginning to think you were a truly cultured individual. maybe you just never heard the right album. Joe's Garage and Apostrophe have always been two of my favorites. 

alexandert - do you get it yet?

johnnyV - stop playing with the smilies. you'll go blind


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 31, 2002)

YEAH MAN!!! I think I get it!!!   
I think.... Yeah.... I'm sure.... LOLOLOLOLOLOL

....
....
....
....
No.


----------



## Jadey (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *jadey - and here i was beginning to think you were a truly cultured individual. maybe you just never heard the right album. Joe's Garage and Apostrophe have always been two of my favorites. *



Oh yeah? Well maybe I'll ask LimeWire to give me some samples.


----------



## zerorex (Jan 31, 2002)

The swing'n utters are another punk band, similar to the dead milk men, a little less abrasive, especially on their latter albums...

Not really a big fan, but a friend of mine is, and he turned me on to them... for my money, Fear Factory and Jane's Addition are the sh*t...


----------



## Jadey (Jan 31, 2002)

Janes Addiction is great. "Three Days" is my favorite song by them. "Stop" is good too.


----------



## tony (Jan 31, 2002)

> Joe's Garage and Apostrophe have always been two of my favorites.



Hey Ed!  Those are two of my favorites!

I've been humming Joe's Garage ever since I read your post (and it sure beats Tony Orlando and Dawn!)

I remember when Joe's Garage first came out (yes, I'm that old too).  It was basically the story of my youth (except it was Jeff's garage), from the Dodge in the corner, right down to the couple of quarts of beer, and of course Jeff's mom ("Don't you boys know any nice songs?")

Thanks for the memories 

-tony

_"The white zone is for loading and unloading only ..."_


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 31, 2002)

"Rock Girl"


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 31, 2002)

Rocket Girl


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

Central Scrutinizer:

This is the CENTRAL SCRUTINIZER . . . it is my responsibility to enforce all the laws that haven't been passed yet. It is also my responsibility to alert each and every one of you to the potential consequences of various ordinary everyday activities you might be performing which could eventually lead to The Death Penalty (or affect your parent's credit rating). Our criminal institutions are full of little creeps like you who do wrong things . . . and many of them were driven to these crimes by a horrible force called MUSIC!

Our studies have shown that this horrible force is so dangerous to society at large that laws are being drawn up at this very moment to stop it forever! Cruel and inhuman punishments are being carefully described in tiny paragraphs so they won't conflict with the Constitution (which, itself, is being modified in order to accomodate THE FUTURE).

I bring you now a special presentation to show what can happen to you if you choose a career in MUSIC . . . The WHITE ZONE is for loading and unloading only . . . if you have to load or unload, go to the WHITE ZONE . . . you'll love it . . . it's a way of life . . . 

Hi, it's me, I'm back. This is the CENTRAL SCRUTINIZER . . . The WHITE ZONE is for loading and unloading only . . . if you gotta load or if you gotta unload, go to the WHITE ZONE . . . you'll love it . . . it's a way of life . . . that's right! You'll love it, it's a way of life, that's right, you'll love it, a way of life, right, love it . . . This is the CENTRAL SCRUTINIZER


"it's fucking great to be alive" 

so now there are four of us Zappa fans - klink, tony, tedbp and me. anyone else who thinks "it's fucking great to be alive"?


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 31, 2002)

Ahhhhl.... how gnutella educates and to think that my parents pay for an 'education' This is great sutff, thanks for turning me on to it


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

JohnnyV- which stuff is great?  the Zappa? Jane's Addiction? Dead Milkmen?  we're glad you're getting an education but please be more specific when you get excited


----------



## Klink (Feb 1, 2002)

Ed now that you have a Telefunken U47 (w/leather), will you be on the buss? Thing Fish will be there to greet you with a fresh pair of yuppies for bandage.

Well, this is what they tell in the white zone.

This does beat Tony Orlando and Dawn.


----------



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

yes, give me yuppies for bondage and i will be on the bus. I will be wearing my sears poncho and carrying my zircron encrusted tweezers so you can easily identify me. When you see me, start singing "Eddie, are you kidding" so i will know it is you.


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 1, 2002)

The Dead Milkmen are pretty good, and Zappa is great.  I haven't had time to try jane's Addiction, or the swingin utters, but I will sometime


----------



## tony (Feb 1, 2002)

Great Googly Moogly!!!


----------



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

the poodle bites, the poodle chews it


----------



## Klink (Feb 1, 2002)

Now
watch out where the huskies go
and don't you eat that yellow snow


----------



## edX (Feb 3, 2002)

And it was at that precise moment that he remembered
An ancient Eskimo legend
Wherein it is written
On whatever it is that they write it on up there
That if anything bad ever happens to your eyes
As a result of some sort of conflict
With anyone named Nanook
The only way you can get it fixed up
Is to go trudgin' across the tundra . . . 
Mile after mile
Trudgin' across the tundra . . . 
Right down to the parish of Saint Alfonzo . . .


----------

